# Guilty Pleasure Flix



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Had a fun time with my 17 y.o daughter watching "Stealth" last night. This is a cross between Top Gun, 2001, and War Games. Rotten Tomatoes really panned it, but I got a kick out of it. Acting not that great, but decent special effects and sound track. Ending totally predictable, but fun nonetheless.

What other guilty pleasure flix have you all seen lately??

John


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

"Napoleon Dynamite"--standard "geek gets girl" plot, but well executed. The only problem was that while I was watching the movie, I could feel my IQ drop 20 points:lol:


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi JM:

I always get a kick out of "Kentucky Fried Movie"...


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Skates said:


> Hi JM:
> 
> I always get a kick out of "Kentucky Fried Movie"...


That's one I haven't seen. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the suggestion.

John



greatwhitenorth said:


> "Napoleon Dynamite"--standard "geek gets girl" plot, but well executed. The only problem was that while I was watching the movie, I could feel my IQ drop 20 points:lol:


I hadn't thought about it before, but it does seem like there should be a standard for how these movies adversely affect ones mental acuity. They sure as heck don't improve your ability to think!! :lol:


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Caution - it's a little racy - it was done by the people who did "Airplane", but in 1977, as I recall.

Children shouldn't see it.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I rented "The Island" and "Into The Blue" DVDs this weekend. Not Oscar caliber by any stretch, but fun to watch. Jessica Alba and Scarlett Johansson are very hot.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

For a teen flix, but well done, is the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. I also liked Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (but then Depp have never done a poor movie..just weird ones).


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Recently, The Island. Don't think it'll win many Oscars. I was entertained anyway. I thought it it was done in good humor, not taking itself too seriously. That was the problem with Stealth. Stealth tried a little too hard to make a point. Maybe it was just my mood when I watched it or maybe Scarlett Johanssen is hotter than Jessica Alba

I watched Napoleon and tried to make sense of it. I watched all the special features to figure out what it was about. I finally decided that it was about nothing, they topped Seinfeld. It's just about watching it and enjoying the silliness.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I would highly recommend "October Sky"


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

stevenv said:


> I rented "The Island" and "Into The Blue" DVDs this weekend. Not Oscar caliber by any stretch, but fun to watch. Jessica Alba and Scarlett Johansson are very hot.


"Into the Blue" sounds like it could be worth a watch. Here's a quote from one of the reviews: "This is about as standard a collection of thriller clichés as has ever been committed to film. Still, the settings are amazing (above and below the ocean), while Paul Walker and Jessica Alba look better in bathing suits than ought to be allowed in civil society." Sounds like a good diversion all the way around. :lol:

I seem to be running in cycles where I really enjoy thought provoking flicks and then am looking for something that's just fun to watch.

John


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I would highly recommend "October Sky"_

Methinks you don't understand the concept of "guilty" pleasure. Its a movie that is rather rotten and you might be embarrased to admit liking, but you enjoyed anyway.

October Sky is a great movie by any measure. Rotten Tomatoes certified it Fresh at 93%.

I second the recommendation, but just object to anyone calling it a guilty pleasure. Nothing to feel guilty about at all!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> _. . . you might be embarrased to admit liking, but you enjoyed anyway. . . . _


_
That's my definition of guilty pleasures. On TV, "24" and "Desperate Housewives" fall into that category, but not "The West Wing." Your avatar would NOT qualify as a guilty pleasure under any definition.

John_


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry for posting in your thread, I thought it was about things that were surprisingly good, I didn't realize you must be ashamed at having watched it too.
I'll not post here again.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Armageddon


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

One of my farovites is "Where Eagles Dare" with Clint Eastwood and Richard Burton. A 1968 classic WWII action spy film. It has lots of twists and plenty of machine guns! A must see on DVD.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

langlin said:


> Sorry for posting in your thread, I thought it was about things that were surprisingly good, I didn't realize you must be ashamed at having watched it too.
> I'll not post here again.


Not to worry. Ashamed is probably too strong a word to apply to guilty pleasures. Anyway, it's always good to read different views.



invaliduser88 said:


> Armageddon


Yes! That is a fun flick to watch.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

langlin said:


> Sorry for posting in your thread, I thought it was about things that were surprisingly good, I didn't realize you must be ashamed at having watched it too. I'll not post here again.


Don't be so sensitive. This is an internet forum, _not_ a church social. One must give and take...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oh golly....guilty pleasure time again..well, for me-the all time totally guilty pleasure films are the four Billy jack films(Born Losers, Billy Jack, The Trail of Billy Jack, and Billy Jack Goes to Washington)...i don't have a CLUE as to why i like them, because they are badly written, badly filmed, and tom laughlin's on the sleave left leaning politics(peppered with a good dose of right wing eye for an eye) make my eyes roll...BUT- the laughlin's have just release a 35th anniversery DVD package and guess who gonna be the sucker to buy them,...this is my MAJOR guilty film pleasure...lol


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Billy Jack flix, 'eh? We'll if there's a whole bunch of them, then I'll have to check at least one of them out as I don't think I've seen any of them.

John


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

John...how could you be a child of the '60's and not seen a Billy Jack flix? Sheltered life?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

there are four of 'em....if you've never seen them, find "Billy Jack" first-it's probably the most coherant and features an uncredited howrad hesseman and I believe the Groundlings Improvosation group..."born Losers" is a kick because no one knew about the first film until "billy Jack" became an unexpected hit-Born Losers is essentially an "arty" motorcycle flick with a gang of "toughs" that Peter Fonda and Brando would have for lunch...lol....HOWEVER...

NOTHING will prepare you for the three hour vanity project Tom Laughlin came up with with "The Trial of Billy Jack"-it's an unwatchable epic that goes in so many different directions you're mind will swim-and keep in mind-This came out in the early seventies-We didn't have the luxury of waiting for the video release so we could watch it in several viewings...
The fourth film is a remake of the Jimmy Stewart film "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" with Billy Jack taking on BIG OIL...it was never released to theatres...

Why do I like these films???To be honset, I have no rational explanation-they are indeed guilty pleasures in the best sense of the word...
BTW, I checked out the Billy Jack website last night and if you want to get into the mind of Tom Laughlin, check it out(no link-very easy to find)-it's good to know there's someone out there even more paranoid than I am about everything in general....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The Mad Max series.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Movie faves that I can watch over and over again....... (I'm leaving obvious blockbusters like Caddyshack and Animal House off the list and just focusing on lesser known films)

1. The Fifth Element (a perfect blend of style, action, and comedy with a pinch of sexy for flavor)

2. Let It Ride (Richard Dreyfuss plays a racetrack perpetual loser who has a day for the ages when EVERYTHING he does pans out - including having Jennifer Tilly in a tight red dress lusting after him..... "I'm having a VERY good day") Points for Robbie Coltrane stealing the movie as an awestruck ticket seller who can't believe the crystal stones that Dreyfuss has, and Teri Garr as a housewife who can't believe that her husband is gambling again, and acts out in high comedic fashion in a cry for attention....... (NOTE: On V* This Month)

3. The Final Countdown - The USS Nimitz gets thrown back in time to the time just before Pearl Harbor. Lots of hand wringing about messing with history, with a twist ending that finishes the cinematic confection perfectly.

4. Flash Gordon - Yes, it's stupid, the lead actor sucks, and the 70's era production matches the TV Buck Rogers style by assuming that Bob Mackie will design all costumes in the future. It sounds like a movie Jack from Will and Grace would design ("Queen will do the music!!!" and there will be lots of men fighting each other like gladiators!!!). Ornella Muti heats up the screen as a Paris Hilton brat daughter of Ming who is played great by Max Von Sydow. Timothy Dalton acts all Errol Flynn as Prince Barin, and Melody Anderson dyes her hair black and flirts every chance she gets..... I even like the cheesy Barberella visuals....

5. Speaking of Barberella, Jane Fonda is still trying to bury every copy of this film that launched a zillion teenage males into puberty. Duran Duran, the villain not the pop band, tries to off her with his machine that will pleasure her to death. Um, let's just leave that one there and move on.....

6. TimeCop. One of two VanDamme films on my list. I'm a sucker for time travel films and this one has fun with all of the paradoxes.....

7. Bloodsport - Lots of slow motion kickboxing and cheesy acting, but always fun.

8. Big Trouble in Little China - Kurt Russell does a John Wayne impression, in a neon tinged martial arts chopsocky film, plus Kim Cattrall can't figure out whether she is a badass or helpless. I especially like the three superninjas that Lopan has as his minions..... I've got a bunch of movie quotes from this one on my Windows audio sound effects..... (sample - for an error message - Russell: "Oh COME ON!!!!!!! What the Hell??!!!???"

9. Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan. Khhhaannnnnnnnn! Nuff said. As referenced in....

10. Free Enterprise. A movie for all of us geeks who once got excited about owning all of the Planet of the Apes movies on Laserdisc. The actor who plays Will on Will and Grace is someone just turning 30 who has an unnatural fixation on Star Trek and William Shatner. He has dreams that his hand is blinking red like it does in Logan's Run, and he still has a friend (like Jack on W & G) that can't hold down a real job, but somehow finds money for the geek memorabilia he covets. His friends throw him a birthday bash where they hire a girl to cover herself in green paint to be an Orion Slave Girl and pop out of a cake. Extra points for Shatner making an appearance lampooning his image as a geek magnet, while trying to get a theater show produced where he does a musical about Julius Caesar in Rap.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, female opinion...

I'm completely embarrassed to say I like these movies here because of course they would rate, like, negative infinity on the scale with you guys.

_Clueless_ - girl ends up with smart guy 


> Heather: It's just like Hamlet said, "To thine own self be true."
> Cher: Hamlet didn't say that.
> Heather: I think I remember Hamlet accurately.
> Cher: Well, I remember Mel Gibson accurately, and he didn't say that. That Polonius guy did.


_Bring It On_ - girl ends up with guitar player who likes the Clash


> Torrance Shipman: So, is that your band or something?
> Cliff: The Clash? Uh... no. It's a British punk band, circa 1977 to 1983-ish, original lineup anyway.
> Torrance Shipman: How vintage!


_10 Things I Hate About You_ - girl ends up with hot Australian (I was exactly like her in HS, BTW :lol: (except for the part about ending up with the hot Australian  ))


> Walter Stratford: Hello, Katarina. Make anybody cry today?
> Kat Stratford: Sadly, no. But it's only 4:30.
> .
> .
> ...


And of course....
_Meet Joe Black_ - girl ends up with BRAD PITT!!! 


> Susan: What are your intentions? To make little dreams in coffee shops, turn a woman's head, and I don't mind admitting it was turned, I liked it, but ten hours later I feel like a fool. I don't get it. You, my father, here in this house, the coffee shop, it's making me upset, and I don't like being upset. Who are you anyway? And what are you eating?
> Joe: (mumbles) Peanut butter... But it's gone now.
> Susan: You act like you never had peanut butter before.
> Joe: I haven't.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne, I guess my real guilty pleasure would be that I don't mind watching "chick flicks" like the ones you mentioned with my wife. Including anything with Sandra Bullock. :sure:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, I've got nothing against chick flicks. I have a weakness for John Cusack movies myself...... But then again, I'm a romantic softie and would get tossed out of the testosterone club if they found out that I liked the mushy parts from Titanic.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> 8. Big Trouble in Little China - Kurt Russell does a John Wayne impression, in a neon tinged martial arts chopsocky film, plus Kim Cattrall can't figure out whether she is a badass or helpless. I especially like the three superninjas that Lopan has as his minions..... I've got a bunch of movie quotes from this one on my Windows audio sound effects..... (sample - for an error message - Russell: "Oh COME ON!!!!!!! What the Hell??!!!???"


Yes!



BobMurdoch said:


> 9. Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan. Khhhaannnnnnnnn! Nuff said. As referenced in....


Immortalized here!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

AAAAAUGH!

That woke me up. You gotta warn us.

The hacker in me loves War Games and movies that show inventive ways to use computers to achieve unexpected results, so I was especially fond of the the prefix codes trick used during the initial attack. Use MY fleet's ship against me will you?????!!!


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

The Giant Claw
Giant From The Unknown
I Was A Teenage Frankenstein
Invasion Of The Saucermen
Most Tarzan Movies
Waterworld
Armageddon
Congo (actually too good for this list)
Elmo's Adventures In Grouchland 
Godzilla flicks (all but 2 completely unwatchable ones)
Rodan (all time favorite)
Any and all Paul Hogan movies.
plus
Charlie Chan, Bowery Boys and most Abbott & Costello flicks.

A&C Meet Frankenstein doesn't count as it's a masterpiece.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> . . . The hacker in me loves War Games and movies that show inventive ways to use computers to achieve unexpected results, so I was especially fond of the the prefix codes trick used during the initial attack. Use MY fleet's ship against me will you?????!!!


War Games is a great flick. I also like "Colossus, the Forbin Project," although that's one I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, here's my list of _guilty_ pleasures-- in some of them, the guilt is on several levels. :icon_cool

*Death Wish* (1974) Charles Bronson, Hope Lang - IMDb 6.6/10

*Coma* (1978) Geneviève Bujold, Michael Douglas, Richard Widmark - IMDb 6.6/10

*Dave* (1993) Kevin Kline, Sigourney Weaver - IMDb 6.9/10

*Falling Down* - (1993) Michael Douglas, Robert Duvall - IMDb 7.3/10

*The Professional* (Léon) (1994) Jean Reno, Natalie Portman, Gary Oldman - IMDb 8.5/10

*As Good As It Gets* (1997) Jack Nicholson, Helen Hunt, Greg Kinnear - IMDb 7.7/10

*American Beauty* (1999) Kevin Spacey, Annette Bening, Thora Birch - IMDb 8.5/10

*Proof of Life* (2000) Meg Ryan, Russell Crowe, David Morse - IMDb 6.2/10

*Paparazzi* (2004) Cole Hauser, Robin Tunney - IMDb 5.7/10

.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I watched Bloodrayne this weekend. An awesomely bad film. Horrible actings and gratuitous nudity from a hot chick. What else can one ask for?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Pink Flamingos

Tagline: An exercise in poor taste.

Plot Outline: A family of ******** and a pair of swingers do battle with one another for the rights to the title "The Filthiest People Alive."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069089/

Also, the Blade series.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Danny R said:


> I watched Bloodrayne this weekend. An awesomely bad film. Horrible actings and gratuitous nudity from a hot chick. What else can one ask for?


Uwe Boll is some European guy who keeps buying the rights to make movies from video games and then butchering them. Alone in the Dark, Doom, Bloodrayne, and now Dungeon Siege is next.

I hear Doom was probably the best of the bunch, that is probably damning them with faint praise....


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> I watched Bloodrayne this weekend. An awesomely bad film. Horrible actings and gratuitous nudity from a hot chick. What else can one ask for?


Nice choice, Danny. I looked at Rotten Tomatoes and your pick scored a smooth 8%. Can't remember seeing a picture get that low a rating before. Watched the trailer with the sound off, just in case. Good looking skirt. Can't imagine why Kingsley's in a flick like that.

John


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Hey, I've got nothing against chick flicks. I have a weakness for John Cusack movies myself...... But then again, I'm a romantic softie and would get tossed out of the testosterone club if they found out that I liked the mushy parts from Titanic.


Grosse Pointe Blank and Better Off Dead are 2 of my Favorites...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I Want My Two Dollars!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Popcorn


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I shouldn't admit this, but....... I very much enjoyed the flick "Joe's Apartment". It succeeded in getting a Rottentomatoes.com rating of 6% in 16 reviews. I don't think there's a movie out there that could have possibly done worse. It's even an MTV production and I HATE MTV. :lol:
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/joes_apartment/?sortby=rating&critic=columns


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, yes, another one. I disagree with the rating on this one, but Quigley Down Under rates a strong 58%, marginally into the rotten category, but that doesn't stop me from enjoying it. I think it's the sound of that rifle through my JBL monitors that makes the movie for me. :lol:


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

The Professional? Thats a guilty pleasure? Good acting all-around. But then again, that's when I fell in love with a certain 12 year old, so I guess that would make me guilty 

A recent guilty pleasure you guys may want to check out:

Eurotrip


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> A recent guilty pleasure you guys may want to check out: Eurotrip


"No actual Europeans were harmed in the making of this film."


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I saw _Into the Blue_ over the weekend. Now *that* is guilty pleasure. Currently a member of the Top 10 Worst Movies of the Year by Roger Ebert. If you watch closely, and you have your pause button handy, you'll get a peek of Jessica Alba's right nipple! :grin:

On a different note, the underwater scenes were awesome. Those sharks were the real thing, not CGI.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

airpolgas said:


> . . . If you watch closely, and you have your pause button handy, you'll get a peek of Jessica Alba's right nipple! :grin:. . .


Obviously another equipment malfunction ala Janet Jackson. :lol:


----------

